# Fantom Dyno differences



## satrnfreak (Sep 28, 2001)

Hey guys, i am looking at and contemplating picking up a used Fantom. I have several questions reguarding the versions and differences.

Will the earlier Silver dyno's work with the new FactsmachineII software?

What is the main differences between all the versions(if any)?

Is there more information available online that show how to use one of these to its fullest?

I have messed around with a Tekin, but i dont believe it gives me enough info, and help as needed. Am looking for something that can help with gearing and spring/brush/ miricle help....LOL

Thanks
Freak


----------



## jflack (Apr 27, 2002)

From decco softwares site:


So many people have asked for the Facts Machine II software that I decided to release it although incomplete. Not all of the options and routines we have planned for the program are completed. The "Motor Tune" segment has to be added for instance. Also, I have not written any of the help files for the program because the early release has helped me to develop the program adding many changes. It seemed to me that I would be wasting time writing help files that would only be altered soon anyway. Some help files will be added as we proceed with program development but the finished version of the help file will likely be the last thing finished. Please keep all this in mind and check this web site for updates. 
The Facts Machine II program for the Fantom Racing® Dynamometer is written for the Microsoft Windows® operating systems. It is intended to be a replication, with minor modifications and even some improvements over the Facts Machine™ DOS program that has been shipped with the Fantom Dyno since 1991. 

The Facts Machine II has been tested on the following Operating Systems: Windows® 95, 98, 2000, ME, NT 4.0 (SP 3 & up), XP & XP Pro. Eight (8) megabytes of memory on a Windows 95 laptop is about the minimum. The program folder takes about 1 Meg of hard drive space including 50 motor files. 

A minimum CPU speed of 100 MHz is recommended but not necessary. Data screens will be very slow to appear at lower processor speeds. Anything above 500 MHz is fine. Make sure you have at least 16 Megs of RAM or whatever your operating system requires. 

An open Serial Port must be available for communications between the computer and the dynamometer. With many new laptop computers not having a Serial Port I have made a Serial to USB Adapter available. Please visit here for more information. 

Although a printer is not required to run the program you must install a printer (any printer will do) for the graphic and “Time Based Data” screens to function properly in the program. You may install any printer even though the printer does not have to be plugged into the computer at any time including during installation. A printer will have to be connected to actually print any screen from the program however. Send your questions & comments to decCo SoftWare.


----------



## jflack (Apr 27, 2002)

Yes, all versions of the dyno will run on the fact II software. Are you a on-road, off-road or oval racer?


----------



## satrnfreak (Sep 28, 2001)

jflack said:


> Yes, all versions of the dyno will run on the fact II software. Are you a on-road, off-road or oval racer?


Ummm all of the above. I was just wondering, becasue i didnt want to buy a silver faced one and not be able to run the newest software...

Freak


----------



## KenBajdek (Oct 7, 2001)

It doesn't matter what color the face is. They are all the same. I have the silver version and it runs the newest software. I would not recommend the FactsII software. I have it and it isn't worth the extra money. Besides I payed $125 for the software and it isn't complete. Stick with the DOS software you'll be a lot happier.


----------

